# Music Videos



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2005)

A friend sent me this link... a cute little quiz about your knowledge of Music Videos.  I got 6/10.

 Also, what was the first music video you ever remember seeing?  Mine was Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers "Refugee".  It was basically Tom and his band standing around singing to the camera while the camera moved around.  Really lame compared to today's videos 

http://www.channelone.com/music/2004/10/14/music_videos/


----------



## The Kai (Feb 11, 2005)

How about the 1st Video I ever saw was "Video killed the radio star" by the Buggles.
Quite fitting


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 11, 2005)

My first "video" was It's Only Rock and Roll by the Rolling Stones....

way back when Brian Jones was still in the band!

Oh yea..........9/10.
jessica simpson makes me wanna puke!
so I missed that one!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 11, 2005)

Although I've seen lots of "videos" of rock artists (before MTV existed), I guess the first official video I remember seeing on MTV was "Cuts like a Knife" by Bryan Adams; I was at a friend's house & it was a few months before my family got cable (early 1982).  I guess that's why I'll never forget seeing Bryan Adams playing that guitar in the empty swimming pool! :lol:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2005)

oh good grief.. My poor old brain can't possibly remember the first one I ever saw... I have never been 'into' music videos.. prolly cuz when I actually see the performer.. I get disillusioned


----------



## lonecoyote (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool! 9/10. I think the first video that made an impression was Devo's Whip It! Whip it good!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Cool! 9/10. I think the first video that made an impression was Devo's Whip It! Whip it good!


 LOL!  I haven't thought of that song is so long!  Thanks, now I will be singing it all afternoon


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 11, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I think the first video that made an impression was Devo's Whip It! Whip it good!


:roflmao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2005)

6/10 was my score... I haven't watch M-tee-vee in a long LONG time. Videos have gotten...  :idunno: too weird. 

My FIRST music video(s) was the film: "Hard Days Night" by the Beatles. Then Help!, Yellow Submarine and once and *only once*... :Magicial Mystery Tour". THAT my friends is hard to find now-a-days. 

First MTV vid I remember was probably Brian Adams' "Gonna Make You Mine."


----------



## The Kai (Feb 11, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Cool! 9/10. I think the first video that made an impression was Devo's Whip It! Whip it good!


I always got a kick out of "Satisfaction" by Devo and also "Freedom of Choice".  The de-evolution of Man


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 11, 2005)

Growing up I remember seeing "The Monkees" on Saturday mornings. So that would have to be my first encounter with music videos. I didn't get MTV until 1985 when my neighborhood finally got cable.......I agree with you Bammx2 about J. Simpson. Whoever told her that she could sing. Unfortunately at work her remake of "Take My Breath Away" come on and have to go in the bathroom to puke.  Her voice is like fingernails on a blackboard.....MACaver, MMT is available on DVD from Amazon.com but it's not recommended according to the reviews from customers. BTW, I got 10/10 even the J. Simpson question which scares the living daylights out of me. Took a wild guess on that one. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 11, 2005)

[/QUOTE] Her voice is like fingernails on a blackboard





> I had no idea she butchered Berlin!
> She doesn't have HALF the talent of Terri Nunn and NONE of the looks!
> 
> ACK!


----------



## Dronak (Feb 11, 2005)

I ended up with 5/10 which isn't exactly horrible considering I was guessing on a lot of them.  I was only pretty sure on 2 or 3, and missed a couple I had narrowed down to 50/50.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey I got 6/10 too Lisa!!!  And i'm right up there with you Kai, the first video i saw was "Video Killed the Radio Star"!!!!!  Wow!  Guess i'm really dating myself now!!!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Growing up I remember seeing "The Monkees" on Saturday mornings. So that would have to be my first encounter with music videos. I didn't get MTV until 1985 when my neighborhood finally got cable.......I agree with you Bammx2 about J. Simpson. Whoever told her that she could sing. Unfortunately at work her remake of "Take My Breath Away" come on and have to go in the bathroom to puke.  Her voice is like fingernails on a blackboard.....MACaver, MMT is available on DVD from Amazon.com but it's not recommended according to the reviews from customers. BTW, I got 10/10 even the J. Simpson question which scares the living daylights out of me. Took a wild guess on that one. Best regards, Steve


True MMT was NOT their best effort cinematically. But then when you're part of the psychodelic LSD crowd you aim to please. Unfortunately for them (probably fortunately for us) they only managed to please aurally not visually.  

Ah, thank you. The Americanized attempt at the Beatles was a very noble effort indeed. The (hey hey we're the ..) Monkees. Led by madman Mikey Dolenz who turned out more creative genus than the producers thought the band would.  But there was also (when I was a keed) this _other_ Saturday Morning band ... anyone else (old enough) to remember _these_ guys? heh heh


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 12, 2005)

HA!!!

The Bananna Splitz!!!!
 I learned to tell time cause of them!
Oh God.....strike that last remark:erg:


----------



## pete (Feb 12, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> what was the first music video you ever remember seeing? Mine was Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers "Refugee". It was basically Tom and his band standing around singing to the camera while the camera moved around. Really lame compared to today's videos


Somewhere, somehow, somebody must have kicked you around some. Who knows, maybe you were kidnapped, tied-up, taken away, and held for ransom... huh, lame?

btw, i must be getting old and mellow. i used to hate hearing great tunes used for product endorsements. like clapton doing 'after midnight' for beer and them using 'revolution' for something or other. then neil young blasted all of them for 'selling out' with "this notes for you" (anyone remember that one)... 

but i gotta say, i love hearing "the weight" by the band for all those tv commercials lately... i'm waiting for the outback or applebees to pick up 'alice's restaurant' next...

pete.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 13, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I haven't watch M-tee-vee in a long LONG time. Videos have gotten... :idunno: too weird.


isn't because they've gotten too wierd...it's because MTV doesn't really play music videos anymore...unless you're awake between two and six am...then they do the insomniac thing and play rock videos for hours.


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2005)

the music video that inspired my to learn the guitar was "November Rain" by Guns 'n' Roses...

Slash in the middle of nowhere ripping off that solo...nevermind that musical tastes don't really runs toward that music....but it was a cool image


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 14, 2005)

8 for 10 .... I got lucky on a lot of guesses. I know nothing of music videos for the last 12 or 13 years. 

I remember staying up to watch 'Friday Night Videos'. As I recall, it showed an hours worth of videos late at night, before the MTV era. We only had the 'BASIC' cable growing up, so even after MTV was out, I still couldn't see it for a few years.

I certainly don't remember what video was the first I saw ... but those Duran Duran videos were memorable at the time. I didn't like Duran Duran, but the images from their videos were memorable.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 14, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> 8 for 10 .... I got lucky on a lot of guesses. I know nothing of music videos for the last 12 or 13 years.  I remember staying up to watch 'Friday Night Videos'. As I recall, it showed an hours worth of videos late at night, before the MTV era.


Yep, I got 8 out of 10 also.  Which is surprising since the last video I watched on MTV was "I Touch Myself" by the Divinyls (around 1990 or 1991, & that was only because one of my roommates said, "Hey, you have to come see this video!").  Too bad MTV doesn't show videos that much anymore - when I look at the TV listings, all it seems to have are reality shows.  When I was in school, I looked forward to coming home & plopping down on the couch to forget about the day & just watch videos, 24/7.  Ah, those were the days....

Someone needs to remind the people at MTV what those letters stand for-- *Music Television!!* (same goes for VH1)


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 14, 2005)

anybody "old timers" ever watch HEADBANGERS BALL on mtv?


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 14, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> anybody "old timers" ever watch HEADBANGERS BALL on mtv?


The music wasn't that bad ... but, good grief, the leather was just entirely too 'fetish-like' for my tastes. Eewww!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> The music wasn't that bad ... but, good grief, the leather was just entirely too 'fetish-like' for my tastes. Eewww!


 LOL!  I don't know there MichaelEdward...when I was young, a skinny anorexic looking long haired freak was pretty okay in my books


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 15, 2005)

"Friday Night Videos"!!! I forgot all about that show. Back in the day that was the highlight of my whole week. I believe that where I first saw Duran Duran's "Hungry Like The Wolf" video. After that I became a big fan. Just about everything they came out with I liked up until they became a trio. (Roger and Andy Taylor leaving the group) Sure wasn't the same after that......You are right on target Gin-Gin. MTV continues its downfall.  MTV had some great VJs in the beginning (Alan Hunter, J.J. Jackson, Martha Quinn, Nina Blackwood and Mark Goodman). Remember the Top 20 Video Countdown? I believe there's a Classic MTV channel as well as a Classic VH-1 channel for us old schoolers. The "Behind The Music" series were great and I want to see them more often but that's wishful thinking. Best regards, Steve


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 15, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> anybody "old timers" ever watch HEADBANGERS BALL on mtv?


You mean with Ricky Rackman, or waaaaaaay back when Lars was hosting?  

I was always more of a fan of Alternative Nation with Kennedy or 120 minutes when Matt Pinfield was hosting...  

*blinks and hangs head*

Ah well... back to the topic.  I think the first videos I remember seeing were Duran Duran's "Rio", Def Leppard's "Photograph", Kashagoogoo's "Too Shy", and Twisted Sister's "We're not gonna take it".


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 15, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> anybody "old timers" ever watch HEADBANGERS BALL on mtv?


Yep - I watched cute guys with long hair (at least most of them seemed cute at the time) playing heavy metal music while wearing leather--those were the days! artyon: I also loved MTV's "Closet Classics" & every once in a while, watched "Yo, MTV Raps" hosted by Dr. Dre & the guy from Public Enemy.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 15, 2005)

Friday Night Videos... didn't they always have a "guest host"  I recall having Moon Unit Zappa as a host and her talking about her..ummm... "treasure line".  :idunno: I ain't saying anymore.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 15, 2005)

5 / 10.  Wow.  I suck.  I haven't had cable in years.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> 5 / 10.  Wow.  I suck.  I haven't had cable in years.


Don't worry, SheSulsa.  You haven't missed much, except for Nick & Jessica, Anna Nicole Smith, The Osbournes & SouthPark; and some would say that's a blessing. :lol:

And yeah, I watched "Friday Night Videos" too!  (I admit it.) :lol:


----------



## AnimEdge (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow that was a insainly easy test, i dont watch mtv and i got a 9/10, I think the frist one i rember was...um..some rap song when iw as in California, and i dont even like rap


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh god...ricky rackman!

 I got majorly hammered with him and pantera(r.i.p Darrel:asian and skidrow after filming a show for headbangers ball in N.C.
He got mad cause I kept raggin his shoes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was even on the show at the end....and my hair was all the same colour then.......
damn.


----------



## Darksoul (Feb 16, 2005)

-MTV just hasn't been good for the last, oh lets say, 12 years. Stupid producers and excutives making bad programming choices. Not to mention playing the same boring, repetitive music when they do play videos. Ghetto booty anyone? Gross. Reality tv has only proven how shallow it all is with some people. Though I feel the same about the radio stations in my city. Same songs, everyday. Whatever. Thats why I have a cd player. Going to go listen to some VNV Nation and Covenant now.


A---)


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 16, 2005)

Darksoul......

Amen Brother!


----------

